# I am a NOOB to this site , Be Gentle



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

My name is Mike Fifer and Robin and I own Fifer Hobby Supply.
I just found this site so here I am!!!!

Mike


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike and Robin, welcome to the forum! Please don't feel apprehensive: folks here love to have new arrivals and we're all noobs in some stage of development of our hobby-skills. Settle in, make yourselves at home, and above all, speak up freely and often. There's nothing dumber than a forum that discourages participation.

Best wishes and welcome aboard,


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Reckers said:


> Mike and Robin, welcome to the forum! Please don't feel apprehensive: folks here love to have new arrivals and we're all noobs in some stage of development of our hobby-skills. Settle in, make yourselves at home, and above all, speak up freely and often. There's nothing dumber than a forum that discourages participation.
> 
> Best wishes and welcome aboard,


Thanks , I have been modeling since I was 4 years old and trains for about 30 years.
Thanks so much for the welcome !!!!

Mike


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I wondered why you never used this site :laugh: Then again it is always nice to have a little class join the ranks  Some of us N Scalers still enjoy the other Scales which brings us here, instead of the Site specific forums. On that note you'll have to be easy on us, since we are not the hard-core type but more the fun-core type :thumbsup: 
Any one not familiar with Fifer Hobby, should look them up, you will not be disappointed. You have a A+ company, with first class service, Mike. That goes a long way, these days. Glad you finally find us, hopefully you'll enjoy things around here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to have you onboard, Mike!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Gang , and we are ALL model railroaders !!!!!!

Mike


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hullo, Mike....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Hullo, Mike....:thumbsup:


Hey , I know You !!!! 

Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome Mike And Robin,

AKA CNJRR over on N, though I don't go there too much anymore.

As with his HO site (big ed there), it seems that someone who is as ''busy" as Serg ought to give his mods a little more power to run his sites.

I got 6 of the sites special run box cars. (I couldn't stop myself)
I can't even find out how many are left.

Do you have any of them in your store yet?

Why don't you put a link to your site here?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Fifer said:


> Hey , I know You !!!!
> 
> Mike


SSSSssshhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Welcome Mike And Robin,
> 
> AKA CNJRR over on N, though I don't go there too much anymore.
> 
> ...


Hi Ed , we still have 18 of them.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> SSSSssshhhhhhhhhhhh....


I mean , Thanks whoever you are !!!! 

Mike


----------

